# Tip Top Bottling Works of Blytheville Ar



## mingoman64 (Nov 5, 2021)

Not certain what it was used for, its about 7 inches tall.
Only information I've found on the company has been a WW1 draft card.
A guy listed his occupation as a bottle washer there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice find!  It's a soda bottle, can't tell you anything beyond that though.


----------

